# Homemade soap?



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Does anyone have a recipe that's good for sensitive/oily skin? Bad combo I know.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

My skin isn't oily, but it is sensitive.

I try to keep my coconut or palm kernel oil down below 20%. I use tallow, lard, and olive oils primarily and add a bit of castor oil to boost the creaminess of the lather.
If I had your issues, I'd probably use an equal amount of olive to lard or tallow, keep my primary lathering oil below 20%, add castor at around 10% and maybe add a bit of cocoa butter.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

